# Suche Stellmotor für Bowdenzug



## Maggi (27 Dezember 2012)

Hi!
Ich suche einen Stellmotor wo ich einen in einer Anlage bereits vorhandenen Bowdenzug einhacken kann und über den Stellmotor verstellen kann!?
Der Bowdenzug steuert ein Hydraulikventil und ist zurzeit nur manuell über einen Hebel einstellbar. Der Prozess soll allerdings automatisiert werden und um die Kosten gering zu halten (also sparen an einem teurem Proportionalventil) suche ich einen Stellmotor, der den Handhebel ersetzt.

Kennt jemand eine Firma die so Stellmotoren baut?

Gruß Maggi


----------



## acid (28 Dezember 2012)

Einen fertigen Antrieb für genau deine Anwendung kenne ich zwar nicht, aber du könntest einen einfachen, elektrischen Linearantrieb benutzen und damit den Bowdenzug betätigen. Falls erforderlich gibt es dafür ja auch fertige Geräte mit Stellungsrückmeldung, je nachdem wie genau das sein muss. Oder die Bauernlösung, einen Stellantrieb für Lüftungsklappen missbrauchen, kann man dann auch relativ einfach mit 0-10V ansteuern.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Dezember 2012)

> um die Kosten gering zu halten (also sparen an einem teurem  Proportionalventil) suche ich einen Stellmotor, der den Handhebel  ersetzt.



ich glaube dass es billiger ist ein Proportionalventil zu nehmen, ein Stellmotor ist auch nicht soo günstig, und bis das ganze dann sauber funktioniert ist es wahrscheinlich nicht billiger.


----------



## Maggi (2 Januar 2013)

Hi!
Hab mir schon fast gedacht das es sowas nicht gibt....
Werde neue Ventile kaufen... Dann wirds auch vernünftig!
Danke trotzdem
Gruß Maggi


----------

